# Bulk Storage Ideas? (Flour & Sugar & Oats, etc..)



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you do to store bulk goods? (Flour, Sugar, Oats, etc...) Thanks. -J


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

I store mine in 5 gallon buckets with gamma lids (they stack...) and mylar bags, placed in 5 gallon drums with a lid. I store all grains inside for temperature control.

Before storing, I freeze everything to kill off bugs.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Store them in sealed bags in a tote.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

5 gallon buckets, in a food safe bag drop in a chunck of dry ice before sealing. It is supposed to kill all bugs and weevils.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I use gallon glass jars, lard stands (like those Christmas popcorn tins), FoodSaver bags & vac sealed mason jars (qts & half gallon), and gallon glass jugs are a few of them that I use. I keep an eye out and latch on any 1/2 gal & gallon glass containers where ever I find them. For example, for family get-togethers I buy gallon jars of pickles. They get the pickles, I get the jar.  Sam's sells a bean salad in half gallon jars. Do the same with that. 

Since I keep my pantry supplies in rotation, these have served me well. While the tins don't have those special seals, the lids fit tight. No worries about varmints (mice) chewing through plastic. I've kept rice in them for years without problems. I keep flour in one that holds a 25 lb bag. Keep the flour sifter in it too, so it's handy when I make biscuits and such.

Lee


----------

